

Mind over matter? How your body does your thinking - limist
http://www.newscientist.com/article/mg20527535.100-mind-over-matter-how-your-body-does-your-thinking.html

======
kadavy
"The team found that the eye movements could be used to predict the size of
the next number before it was spoken."

Subject pictures a range of numbers -> before choosing a number to announce,
subject "looks" at that number's position on the range they have pictured.

Am I the only one that finds it aggravating that so much money and human
energy is expended proving things that are so intuitively obvious? There's a
connection between what we imagine in our brains, and what we do with our
bodies. There's a connection between what we do with our bodies, and how we
think and feel. Anyone who has played an instrument, drawn a picture, or
danced - anyone with any bit of soul - knows this.

